# Brush Falling Apart!



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I purchased the "#1 All Systems" Oblong pin brush in April of this year and it is completely falling apart. No luck, so far, in contacting the company. Left messages with receptionist and emailed.

Has anyone else having this problem? I would think that a brush should last more than 7 months.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Debbie..

Sounds like you got a lemon brush!! Hopefully they will get back to you and refund/excahnge it.

I just recently invested in a brush by Chris Christensen and I love it! The sales girl told me not to wash it though..Can that be right??? I have always washed my brushes and other grooming tools..


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diane, really? I have never washed any brushes or combs! I take all the hair out (I'm very meticulous about that) but I don't wash them...

And Debbie that looks pretty bad... I use a Greyhound (Ashley Craig) brush and haven't had this problem. I hope you get a new brush or a refund for that!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Lina,

I have noticed that mine get dirty, because brushing/combing thier hair (especially after they have been rolling around on the ground) combs out dirt, debree, dead skin cells..etc.. That can only build up on the grooming tools, so I use Dawn antibacterial soap to clean them..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I had that problem with one of my Chris Christensen brushes, but not my All Systems brush. I suppose they all probably produce a bad one on occasion. I'm surprised they haven't responded to you yet though!

(My CC brush tore after only a week of owning it and I haven't returned it yet either. There is never a CC distributor in my area when I have the brush with me.)


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I would return the brush to the vendor where I bought it. If they do not make it good what have you lost other than the postage. If you bought at a show take back at the next available site. I have found most of these merchants to be be very helpful and want to keep the good word out.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That was my problem - I bought mine at a show with a vendor that only showed up to that one show. I haven't seen them since. Arrgh! Thankfully, I do save all my receipts so I should contact CC directly and see what they recommend, but I haven't done it yet.

By the way Debbie, I think that is my favorite of my AS brushes! It's not quite as good as the CC brushes, IMO, but I like that one a lot.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Debbie,
A brush like that should last a lot longer than 7 months. Hopefully they will send you a replacement. I have a Vellus pin brush that I love. I've had it for over a year and use it on two dogs and it still looks like new, no missing or broken pins. I hope you hear back from them soon.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Kimberly, It is my favorite brush too. I like they way it fits in my hand. 

I have contacted the company that I bought it from and was told that I would have to deal with "All Systems" for any warranties. He gave me their phone # and email addy to contact them. He also told me the Chris Christensen are easier to deal with, with warranty isssues.

I'll give them a few more days to respond and start calling and emailing again.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's too bad about your brush.I see theres a big crack in it.That would really make me mad.They should send you a replacement.

What is Sam to do without his brush???Poor guy......:hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

dboudreau said:


> I like they way it fits in my hand.


That's exactly why I like it so much. It feels really good in my hand and I have a lot of control with it. DD must feel the same way because I keep finding it in her bedroom.

Now if they could make a CC brush with the longer pins, a firmer pad, and the AS wooden handle, my dogs would all be perfectly groomed all the time!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> That's exactly why I like it so much. It feels really good in my hand and I have a lot of control with it. DD must feel the same way because I keep finding it in her bedroom.
> 
> Now if they could make a CC brush with the longer pins, a firmer pad, and the AS wooden handle, my dogs would all be perfectly groomed all the time!


Kimberly..

Well now you have me confused as the CC brush I just bought has long pins (27mm) , the pad seems firm and the handle is wooden...


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Still no response from "All systems". The web site says their distributor is "Ken Acta Inc." in Ojai Ca. Anyone ever hear of them?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ojai is down in Southern California. Maybe one of our So Cal show people knows Ken. Karen? Robin? Who else is down there?


----------

